# Drop Spindle Kit - Maggie Casey DVD & More!



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive noticed all the beautiful yarns some of you have made & I want to start venturing into that realm.

Im thinking of getting this kit & am wondering what some of you folks with experience think of it. I want to be able to make the same 4 ply medium yarn as the red heart I use now. What kind of fleece would be best for a beginner, & to make the kind of yarn Im thinking of? Also, is dying similar to tie-dye, or are there special instructions I need to take into consideration?

TIA


Good deal or not?

Maggie Casey's Get Started on a Drop Spindle DVD
We have kitted up this kit with a Schacht 3 ounce (4-inch) hi-low drop spindle, 1/2 pound of Blue Faced Leicester, 50 grams of colorful Skacel pencil roving (seriously all you have to do is add twist!), and a free pattern from Schacht to make your first knitted project with handspun. With Maggie at your side, a beginner-friendly spindle (no need to worry if you drop itâthat is built into the name!), easy-to-learn-on fibers, and a first project you can hardly go wrong.
$59.00
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Get...e-Kit-Maggie-Casey-DVD-More-p9949.htm#details


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I ordered a drop spindle from this company:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/mainewoodsyarn

It doesn't come with a video, but if you have an internet connection fast enough to watch youtube, you could probably find instruction there.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

so many nice you tube videos for free how to drop spindle.
like WIHH said, find a spinners group in your area and see if somebody can show you how to start.
i think it is a bit over prized for just starting out.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont know why I didnt think of youtube, I just about live on youtube!
Ive got to do some looking and see if I can find a spinners group, this area is so spread out, I might have to start one, thats okay, that would be fun too.

I found a series of vids already. It answered my questions about making a drop spindle too.

Spinning Yarn on a Drop Spindle - Tutorial

[YOUTUBE]7gXTWgMeMgI&feature [/YOUTUBE]

She's got a series of vids.

Thank you for the link BlueberryChick, they have some nice stuff. If I like doing this I might be ordering from them. I bookmarked it.

I made a simple frame loom & figured out a way to make 2 heddle bars. Im glad I did, cause Im not sure I like it, and am glad I didnt have to spend the money to find out. Im going to do a post on it a little later, in case any one else is interested in trying it too.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a kit I would recommend. The spindle cannot be beaten for quality and it will be a favorite for the rest of your life and will become an heirloom. http://www.dropspindle.info/ringspindles/learntospin No video but you get a spindle that is worth every penny and a hunk of wool to learn on. Making your own is always a choice and is fairly easy to do. GAM is the poster child for making your own spindle and using it to her advantage.

I don't know anything about the kit you posted but would echo everything WIHH has said. We are always here for you too  I'm so happy to hear you are interested.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Here's a kit I would recommend. The spindle cannot be beaten for quality and it will be a favorite for the rest of your life and will become an heirloom. http://www.dropspindle.info/ringspindles/learntospin No video but you get a spindle that is worth every penny and a hunk of wool to learn on. Making your own is always a choice and is fairly easy to do. GAM is the poster child for making your own spindle and using it to her advantage.
> 
> I don't know anything about the kit you posted but would echo everything WIHH has said. We are always here for you too  I'm so happy to hear you are interested.


Thank you Marchwind, 
Im looking at it :grin: Its a nice looking kit! I think Im going to try to make one 1st, & see how it goes. I do like the idea of a good quality long lasting spindle though. With some things, I do like to go quality!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

_Why are all the beginner drop spindles top-whorled?!?!? I hate top whorl spindles!!!_

/rant.

Seriously, I have spun on both, and I hate the top whorl spindles. It's hard to get them to spin right for very long, and that whorl gets in the way when I want to add more spin, and it's slow and clunky. Love my bottom whorl spindle, though. It's about all I use.

Try both, though, and see how you like each type. I have friends who like the top whorl spindles too. It's a matter of how _you_ spin.

Happy Spinning!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Try both, though, and see how you like each type.


And there is a nice kit that contains both in the link BlueberryChick provided.

Decisions, decisions, :hair ound:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The kit you posted is both top and bottom whorl. Personally I prefer top whorl spindles. When ever I spin on a bottom whorl it wobbles out of control and slows down my spin or stops it all together. Another really good book you might be interested in is Respect the Spindle, it's an education in itself. Also Hands on Spinning by Lee Ravens (you can find it used easily and may be able to find a copy of RTS used).

The bottom line is there is no right or wrong way to do things. It's all about what works for you and what you are comfortable with.

BTW there are lots of ways to make your own spindle. Check on the internet.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i guess i would not recommend a top notch, high prized spindle for somebody that just wants to see if spindle spinning is the right thing. 
to get hoked, a nice home made cd spindle that does cost next to nothing would do (did it for me anyway) 
couple ounce of fiber should be around somewhere too.
pearl if you are interested i can see if i find my first cd spindle and with a bit of fiber send to you to start. after that you can always look and buy a really nice one 

and if you like the process, respect the spindle by abby franquemoont is a great book

here is my absolute favorite video from abby
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drXid5cT0y8&feature=fvwp&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Susanne,

Ive got a bunch of dowels & cds, & eye hooks too. Just post a quick set of instructions, I can take it from there! I will take you up on the offer of a little fiber though, 

Thank you!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love this one
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stcwrAiYlss&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go here http://www.spinningdaily.com/ and join, it's free. Once in there are a ton of resources including free e-books about all things spinning. They also have a pattern for making a drop spindle with CD's


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I will give them a go!

ETA: There is no decent arts & crafts store in this town, not a one!
Or I would have fiber by the end of the day too. And yes Im thinking of starting one. Walmart is 
always wiped out of yarn, every couple of days, so somebody besides me
is using the stuff too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Check this out, I was watching the youtube vid susanne posted & this was on the list of related vids. A+ for ingenuity!

Homemade spinning wheel:

[YOUTUBE]t8wwIdz7vz8&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I like my top whorl spindle to make thinner yarns and the drop bottom whorl for thicker yarns. I if I run out order my fiber off ebay and you can get spindle kits there pretty reasonable too with some fiber too. I have found some videos there really cheap too if you need help. I also go to www.knittinghelp.com and www.ravelry.com and www.spinningdaily.com are great sites and will help alot. All are very patient and someone can help...good luck


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Chaty Kathy welcome to the Fold! And YES, to everything Chaty said. We don't all live in places where we have easy access to fibers or supplies. The internet is our friend. Ask us for resources or check in the Stickies at the top of the forum. You might be surprised at how many people live in or near your town. Interweave has an area where you can search for guilds in your area, maybe you have one. I don't know where in N. Az you are but if you are near Flagstaff I'm sure you have guilds and groups near you. If you want help searching them out give a shout via PM I'd be happy to help you.

Just remember we are here for you


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 

Welcome to the fold Chaty


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Marchwind and Pearl... just trying to help as I got help from lots of people when I was learning ...Thats the way I was raise "to help my neighbor" Great friends on here and people just love what I make when I get it done and its a great feeling also. Hang in there and we are here to help.


----------

